# Coming soon...



## Dan Anderson (Apr 16, 2009)

Howdy folks,

Just wanted to let you know of three FMA books coming soon.
1. _Integrated Eskrima Guide to Disarms_ (probably a misduplication of the exact title) by Mark V. Wiley to be published by Unique Publications (Inside Kung Fu).

2. The MA-80 Black Belt Syllabus (working title) by me and 

3. Filipino Martial Arts: Core Essentials, Principles & Structure (working title) by me.

I worked on the photos with Mark for his book and got the working manuscript and this is a good one.

The MA-80 book and FMA book are going to be monsters. I shot the photos with a motor drive so the flow of the actions will be apparant. I am also planning to add a DVD or two to each book to give a visual to each motion shown in the book.

Gads! A lot of work. What have I gotten myself into?!? I'll keep you all posted as to when mine are ready. Give Inside Kung Fu a call, text, email and pester them to get Mark's book on the shelves post haste.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - You get to see me get hammered in Mark's book as I was his uke for about half of the pics. Revenge is sweet, though, as he posed for about 2/5 of my FMA book before I had to go back home so he gets his as well.
:ultracool


----------



## LabanB (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Dan,

  Drop me a line when the books are out - especially look foward to your contribution to Marks book...;-)

 And let me know next time you're in the UK, I'm looking forward to training with you again.

Bill Lowery


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Bill,

Will do. My contributions to Mark's book are: 
1. I was director of photography (which he ended up very happy with, BTW) and 
2. I got to get beat up in his photo explanantions.
Then he got to be beaten up in my upcoming book. It worked out very well.

Dan


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Thesemindz (Apr 16, 2009)

I have no doubt that these three books will be incredible. American Freestyle Karate was and is the best book I have ever read on Karate style point sparring, and it continues to have an honored place in my library.


-Rob


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 16, 2009)

Re my upcoming FMA book
Book update -
Just finished filming the footage for the accompanying dvd.  There will be a minimum of 2 dvds, roughly 2 hours in length (at the time of planning).  Lots to edit down but thanks to my partner, Susan (who put up with me for ~7 hours), we got it down.  Now in editing stage.  This book will  be the best done on FMA yet and should set a standard for years to come.
Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Morgan (Aug 26, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know of three FMA books coming soon.
> 1. _Integrated Eskrima Guide to Disarms_ (probably a misduplication of the exact title) by Mark V. Wiley to be published by Unique Publications (Inside Kung Fu).
> ...


 
Thanks for the heads-up!  I'm lokking forward to all 3 books.

Morgan


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 26, 2009)

Dan's work is always first rate.  I look forward to this as well!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 26, 2009)

The FMA Principles book is encountering a slight delay.  Undergoing editing.  My man Barry has found a number of typos and there might be a few tightening up themes and so forth.

Dan Anderson


----------



## DragonMind (Aug 31, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> The FMA Principles book is encountering a slight delay.  Undergoing editing.  My man Barry has found a number of typos and there might be a few tightening up themes and so forth.
> 
> Dan Anderson


Not delays, you just can't rush perfection. :whip1:


----------

